# Vom Server Programm auf Client starten



## Choba (24. Feb 2011)

Hi 

Onkel Google konnte mir dieses Mal leider nicht weiterhelfen und deswegen frag ich mal euch 

Also... ich müsste irgendwie vom Server aus auf die Kommandozeile (cmd) auf dem Client zugreifen können bzw. einen Browser öffnen können, ist das möglich? 
Oder am besten direkt eine eine JAR vom Server aus aufrufen, die auf dem Client liegt und dann da alles macht, aber würd man ja wahrscheinclih genauso machen 

(Falls sich jemand mit XStudio auskennen sollte, was ich bezweifle, kann ich auch direkt fragen: Ist es möglich über den Button "run Testcase" eine JAR bzw. einen Selenium Test auf dem Client aufzurufen?  )

Vielen Dank schonmal ;P


----------



## SlaterB (24. Feb 2011)

Server und Client sind keine einzelnen Fachbegriffe in der Welt wie 'Programm Word' oder 'Klasse ArrayList',
was für eine Art von Verbindung besteht denn, in Java RMI? ein normaler HTML-Webserver? ein Applet? ein SSH-Login?

die Frage kann leicht überhaupt nichts mit Java zu tun haben, 
ansonsten solltest du auf Client-Seite Java-Code laufen haben und der muss dann einfach genau das ausführen was ausgeführt werden soll, nicht wahr?


----------



## homer65 (24. Feb 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das zwischen Client und Server eine TCP/IP Verbindung besteht.
Dann ist sowas möglich, setzt aber voraus, das auf dem "Client" permanent ein Programm läuft, das auf Anfragen vom "Server" wartet.


----------

